
Weekly Machine Learning Toolset and Library Roundup – Nov. 30, 2017 - stkim1
https://blog.pocketcluster.io/2017/11/30/weekly-machine-learning-opensource-roundup-nov-30-2017/
======
JoeDaDude
Very cool, but what is this Pocket Cluster? Part of DeepMind? Part of Google?
Part of GitHub?

